# babies surprise & delight!



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

well, apparently we failed to get last years bucklings out of the pen in time in the fall...
this week we had two surprise kiddings from our nigerian ladies.

#lessonlearned

both mamas appear to be doing great! and we've got a boisterous buckling (born early this morning) and a dainty doeling who appeared in the goat haus sometime on monday!

















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, how cute! congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are too cute! I love the coloring on the 2nd one!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dandy surprises, congrats!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice surprise! They are so cute❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What adorable surprises  Congrats !


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

If you have to have a surprise, can't beat this kind LOL Congrats


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

How old were the bucklings when you took them out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

about 4 months.... 





Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

